# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Bakllava e shpejt

## prishtinase

Përbërësit:2 vezë të plota e 3 të verdha vezësh,1 gotë vaj e 1 qumësht,afro 600-700 gr miell i situr dhe  të përzier me 1 pluhur paste(brumi zinet i butë),700 gr niseshte,1/2 kg arra të grimcuara ose të bluara,1/2 kg gjalpë.
Sherbeti:2 kg sheqer,1 lit ujë, lëngu i ½ limonit,1 sheqer vanileje.

Tunden vezët me pirun,shtohet vaji dhe qumështi.Në masën e përzier mirë,shtohet mielli pak nga pak dhe zinet një brumë i butë.Brumi ndahet në 10 pjesë,e pastaj nga çdo pjesë bëhen nga 5 toptha,gjithsej 50 toptha.Çdo topth hapet sa një pjatë e vogël dhe duke e përmillur me niseshte vehen nga 5 petë njëra mbi tjetrën.Pesë petët e bashkuara hapen dhe hollohen duke i përmillur me niseshte, në një petë të hollë dhe të madhe.Njëlloj veprohet me tërë masën e brumit.Nëse dëshirohet bakllava me petë të radhitura,atëherë petët e holluara vehen në tepsi njëra mbi tjetrën,duke i spërkatur me nga një lugë yndyrë.Pasi të hollohen dhe palosen në tepsi gjysma e petëve,vehen arrat dhe shtrihen nga të gjitha anët njëlloj.Hollohen edhe gjysma e petëve të tjera në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe vehen mbi arra.Pritet në formë delimash.

Nëse dëshirohet bakllava me petë të mbështjella në role,atëherë pasi të hollohet peta me 5 kuleçë,paloset gjer në gjysmë nga të dyja anët,poshtë dhe lartë.I hidhen arrat në mes në formë shiriti dhe mbështillet sikurse roladë,duke e palosur pjesën e lartë përmbi.Bakllava pritet në delima madhësish të dëshiruara dhe me lugë i hidhet gjalpi i shkrirë.Futet në furrë të nxehtë me temperaturë 170* C dhe sat ë futet në furrë,ulet temp.në 140*C për tu pjekur dalngadalë për 11/2 orë ose edhe më tepër.Nëse bakllava skuqet mbi që në fillim,ajo mbulohet me letër dhe pjekja vazhdon gjersa të skuqen petët edhe në brendi.

 Sherbeti:Vlohet 7 minuta nga çasti I vlimit,shtohet ½ limoni i grimcuar dhe lëngu i gjysmë limonit si dhe 1 sheqer vanileje.Pasi të largohet sherbeti nga zjarri,shtohet një gotë çaji ujë i ftohtë(në mënyrë që baklava mos të sheqeroset)dhe me sherbet të valë,përvëlohet bakllava e ftohur.Mbulohet gjersa ta pijë sherbetin.

Variant për mbushje:1 kg vishnje të pastruara nga bërthamat sheqerosen pak dhe në shirit vendosen në vend të arrave.Mund ti hidhen pak arra të bluara, në mënyrë që ato ta thithin lëngun e vishnjeve.Gatuhet dhe piqet në të njejtën mënyrë sikurse baklava me arra.

----------


## toni-as.roma

po shum ma kenda bakllavan :syte zemra:  , a pona pregadit ndonje oj prishtinase

----------


## prishtinase

Po Be Do Pergadis Diten Kur Baet Thaqi President:d

----------


## alem_de

Sa mire moj Prishtinasa qe ditke te besh bakllavane,une i shkreti di vetem te ha.........

----------


## ExTaSy

Ma kerko pak Bakllave prishtinase

----------


## firaku

> Përbërësit:2 vezë të plota e 3 të verdha vezësh,1 gotë vaj e 1 qumësht,afro 600-700 gr miell i situr dhe  të përzier me 1 pluhur paste(brumi zinet i butë),700 gr niseshte,1/2 kg arra të grimcuara ose të bluara,1/2 kg gjalpë.
> Sherbeti:2 kg sheqer,1 lit ujë, lëngu i ½ limonit,1 sheqer vanileje.
> 
> Tunden vezët me pirun,shtohet vaji dhe qumështi.Në masën e përzier mirë,shtohet mielli pak nga pak dhe zinet një brumë i butë.Brumi ndahet në 10 pjesë,e pastaj nga çdo pjesë bëhen nga 5 toptha,gjithsej 50 toptha.Çdo topth hapet sa një pjatë e vogël dhe duke e përmillur me niseshte vehen nga 5 petë njëra mbi tjetrën.Pesë petët e bashkuara hapen dhe hollohen duke i përmillur me niseshte, në një petë të hollë dhe të madhe.Njëlloj veprohet me tërë masën e brumit.Nëse dëshirohet bakllava me petë të radhitura,atëherë petët e holluara vehen në tepsi njëra mbi tjetrën,duke i spërkatur me nga një lugë yndyrë.Pasi të hollohen dhe palosen në tepsi gjysma e petëve,vehen arrat dhe shtrihen nga të gjitha anët njëlloj.Hollohen edhe gjysma e petëve të tjera në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe vehen mbi arra.Pritet në formë delimash.
> 
> Nëse dëshirohet bakllava me petë të mbështjella në role,atëherë pasi të hollohet peta me 5 kuleçë,paloset gjer në gjysmë nga të dyja anët,poshtë dhe lartë.I hidhen arrat në mes në formë shiriti dhe mbështillet sikurse roladë,duke e palosur pjesën e lartë përmbi.Bakllava pritet në delima madhësish të dëshiruara dhe me lugë i hidhet gjalpi i shkrirë.Futet në furrë të nxehtë me temperaturë 170* C dhe sat ë futet në furrë,ulet temp.në 140*C për tu pjekur dalngadalë për 11/2 orë ose edhe më tepër.Nëse bakllava skuqet mbi që në fillim,ajo mbulohet me letër dhe pjekja vazhdon gjersa të skuqen petët edhe në brendi.
> 
>  Sherbeti:Vlohet 7 minuta nga çasti I vlimit,shtohet ½ limoni i grimcuar dhe lëngu i gjysmë limonit si dhe 1 sheqer vanileje.Pasi të largohet sherbeti nga zjarri,shtohet një gotë çaji ujë i ftohtë(në mënyrë që baklava mos të sheqeroset)dhe me sherbet të valë,përvëlohet bakllava e ftohur.Mbulohet gjersa ta pijë sherbetin.
> 
> Variant për mbushje:1 kg vishnje të pastruara nga bërthamat sheqerosen pak dhe në shirit vendosen në vend të arrave.Mund ti hidhen pak arra të bluara, në mënyrë që ato ta thithin lëngun e vishnjeve.Gatuhet dhe piqet në të njejtën mënyrë sikurse baklava me arra.


Kur po na ftone ne Bakllave se shumei kam per qejfi.

----------


## PINK

as te shpejte as te avasht, as marr mundimin te bej gje. dyqane ka plot, thx god. Leqe sme shkon mendja ndonjehere,lol

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Me peta te gatshme... shpejt e shpejt... E shijshme!
Trigonat jane me te mire ne fakt.

----------


## toni-as.roma

> Po Be Do Pergadis Diten Kur Baet Thaqi President:d


Po jetshum pa hanger  pra aiiii

----------


## MI CORAZON

S'ka embelsire me sherbet, qe te jete e shpejte. S'di si e hani ju, por une e dua kur te jete ftohur sherbeti. :P

----------


## prishtinase

> S'ka embelsire me sherbet, qe te jete e shpejte. S'di si e hani ju, por une e dua kur te jete ftohur sherbeti. :P


i thuhet e shpejt  se tjerat bakllava lihen petat te thahen me spaku 5 or  e  kjo hollohen nga 5 peta mbeshtillen  :buzeqeshje:  

e ftohet hahet mi zemra :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> i thuhet e shpejt  se tjerat bakllava lihen petat te thahen me spaku 5 or  e  kjo hollohen nga 5 peta mbeshtillen 
> 
> *e ftohet hahet mi zemra*


ca bakllavaja hahet e nxehte Prishti  :shkelje syri: 

 :arushi:

----------


## kryenece

turqit kam degjuar qe e hane bakllavane te shoqeruar me akullore :P

----------


## prishtinase

> ca bakllavaja hahet e nxehte Prishti


jo  honey nuk haet e nxeht

----------

